

Live from Amazon's 'amazing' new device event - techprotocol
http://live.theverge.com/amazon-phone-liveblog/

======
techprotocol
The best live blog so far.

~~~
techprotocol
[http://live.arstechnica.com/amazons-smartphone-
unveil/](http://live.arstechnica.com/amazons-smartphone-unveil/)

